# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Muddle's Random Place Name Generator

## muddle

Hello all,
I decided to try and create my own random place name generator for a map project I have been working on. I tend to like the style of naming found in "over-the-top" fantasy action-rpg video games like Warhammer and Diablo II, so many of the results from my generator are a bit ridiculous and silly. I know that there are lots and lots of these sort of things out on the interwebs, but at least I know this one was made by me.

Anyway here's a link, Try it out and let me know what all you think.

http://picastudio.com/random/

----------


## Daelin

lol, on the first page I generated I got, among others:

"Maggot's Goblinmoon Ocean of Voids"

"Lesser Thatchfang Reef of the Concentric Rat"

and

"The Sea".

Neat!  :Razz:

----------


## tilt

Upper Inverted Stairway - sounds like a place to set a combat for my players ... great generator, have some rep bestowed upon you, I'll put it on the alter at The Aquaduct of Violet Kobolds  :Wink:

----------


## muddle

I have made a few updates to the generator. It was a little **too** random before, and generated lots of silly names. That should be a bit more toned down now. It does still generate some ridiculous and silly names, but there's more logic behind the assignment of words so it is starting to get to the point where it seems more usable.

here's another link:
http://www.picastudio.com/random/

----------


## loogie

"Skeletonfrog Moor"

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

----------


## tilt

> "Skeletonfrog Moor"
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


I think thats.. QUAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHK  *lol*

----------


## su_liam

I think you mean, "Riibbiiiiiit!"
I gotta say I loved that old RPG that had Duck as a PC race. Ich lieben Frwhack!

----------


## muddle

Wow, I don't remember any games with Ducks as a playable character!, Does anybody remember the name of that game? Could you enlighten me on this?

----------


## rdanhenry

Runequest or, to be more specific, the Glorantha setting.

----------


## su_liam

Thaaats the one. As a UO alum, I'm required to love the Duckies!

----------


## muddle

Wow, two rpgs with anthropomorphic ducks, who would have thought!?

----------


## rdanhenry

Well, you could also play a duck in Toon or various anthropomorphic animal centered games, and you can build anything at all in the HERO system, but it's the Runequest/Glorantha Ducks that tend to stick in people's minds.

----------


## tilt

can't help thinking off snarfquest now... *lol*

----------


## muddle

One last update to the random generator link.... I have added a bunch of new sub-categories to the drop-down list including various types of Dungeon Rooms, Tavern Names, and even City District names.
here's the link again:
http://www.picastudio.com/random/

----------


## tilt

keeps getting better  :Smile:

----------


## Servant Of Thor

Dang the Bridge of the Inverted Dread keeps stopping me from getting to Frogfrog Tower! but really cool generator, some of these names are actually pretty good, keep up the work!

----------

